# How high above the top of the rail?



## noela (May 22, 2008)

What is the vertical clearance I should allow for 1/29th scale. I have heard anywhere from 9" above the top of the rail, to numbers going up to 15" above the top of the rail.
I have to build a couple of bridges, and I want to make sure that there is enough clearance, but I don't need to have it provide passage for Aircraft Carriers. I would like some breathing room, but these bridges will be functional walkways over the right of way so operators can follow their trains. If you visit another's layout, what type of clearance are you looking for when you want to run your stuff?
Thank you.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

My thought is 10 1/2" from top of rail.. I am sure everyone has their own opinion this is mine..


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

According to my Maintenance of Way Cyclopedia "Clearance Diagram", for 4-ft on either side of the centerline of the track the height is to be 22' 0" which at 1:29 scale converts to 9.1 inches... of course that is the Minimum.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You should probably consider the occasional use of a 1:20.3 loco... 

My tallest thing was the balloon stack on my Bachman 2 truck shay, about 10.5 inches from rail head. 

Make the tunnels 11" high and everything fits except the LGB car that is designed to service catenary. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

My tunnels are 10 inches high. But the porttals are less. I took my tallest rolling stock ( my container train) and made portals to fit.


----------

